# Wholesale Anderson or Pella windows



## ohiohomedoctor

I need several windows for a room addition we started today. I was wondering if any of you guys knew of a better place than Lowes to buy Pella windows. They could also be Anderson. The quote I got was for $11,000. I am just thinking that for an order like that there must be a wholesaler or something. Thanks for your help! I would also be willing to take pictures and write a detailed review of the product for a small discount if any sales reps are reading this. :laughing:


----------



## Warren

Matt:

Around here, Pella windows are available directly through a certified Pella store. Many of the lumber yards here can get the Andersens. If you are willing to wait a few weeks, they can get a better price by having a full truck delivered.


----------



## Sir Mixalot




----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Thats funny. Where do you guys get all of those?


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Whenever I see a good one, right click>save as.


----------



## Flag ship

Sir Mixalot said:


> Whenever I see a good one, right click>save as.


 what area of mel beach. I'm down by new england pub


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Flag ship said:


> what area of mel beach. I'm down by new england pub


Cool. I'm right at the Indialantic, Melbourne Beach line.


----------



## ranteso

You can try purchasing Andersen factory direct via a dealer. You will save but you will have to wait a couple weeks. 11k is not a large order so I doubt anyone will do better than Lowes.


----------



## overanalyze

Matt, do you have a regular yard you buy from? My local yard is the largest selling dealer in my area. They buy a lot of Andersen windows. 11000 isn't a huge order but it's not small. There used to be a Pella store down your way too. I just prefer Andersens. What series are you thinking about?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I am not locked down to a series. I just need clad outside paint grade wood inside, double casement and two half glass doors.


----------



## overanalyze

And Lowe's wants 11000 for one double casement and 2 doors!? Shop my good friend..shop. I just sent a pm to ya.


----------



## overanalyze

Ok.. tried..clean your box out man...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

9 windows 1 door.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

overanalyze said:


> Ok.. tried..clean your box out man...


I did thanks.


----------



## I Mester

around here the lumberyard gets you a better deal if you order on a full van delivery. but you have to wait about 4 to 6 weeks for it. i'm sure there are yards by you that do the same. thats for andersen, pella we usualy get through pella direct.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

ISM37 said:


> around here the lumberyard gets you a better deal if you order on a full van delivery. but you have to wait about 4 to 6 weeks for it. i'm sure there are yards by you that do the same. thats for andersen, pella we usualy get through pella direct.


How do you buy directly from Pella? Thats what I want to do. Thanks for your help!


----------



## I Mester

I"ll get you the number locally here. and i'm sure they could direct you to a location near you


----------



## Warren

Here
http://www.pella.com/where-to-buy/find-a-store/default.aspx


----------



## go dart

Ohio as far as the Andersen products look for a COE ( circle of excellence ) dealer. He's purchasing at good pricing and may well be your lowest cost but also the most help if your not familar with the product. Note Andersen offers clad exteriors over solid wood core and an optional prefinished interior/white only. Much less than jobsite painting. If you get 20-25% off list thats not bad these days.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Seems way expensive. I feel like I could get those for half that price.


----------

